# New tool box for my detailing gear



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

*Update drawers are full !! : New tool box for my detailing gear*

hey guys i finally took delivery of my new snap on tool box  i was so happy as i had nearly waited 2 week for it :wall:

here she is nae great pics but will upload more when i get everything sorted. Nae sure on how to lay stuff out in my drawers though. products by brand diffrent brand in each drawer or by kind like polishes, waxes ect suggestions plz :thumb:

some pics














































as promised some pics of bottom box filled:























































One more of the top plate inside the lid it my fave 










I still have a few things to buy to add to my detailing gear untill i am happy with it so keep an eye out


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Nice! :thumb:
Puts my halfords one to shame


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

:lol:


----------



## slkman (Jun 23, 2009)

Thats one nice tool box


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

slkman said:


> Thats one nice tool box


Cheers min. nae cheep either lol


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

My god thats expensive! Looked at them but thought I would get one that cost me £179.99 with free top box from Halfords instead. Does the same job. You do realise you could have used that money to get a fiesta ST instead of an oridinary Fiesta yes? :lol:


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Wow, that's awesome. I was actually looking through the snap on leaflet today and was dreaming about it!

If I had that, I would sort my stuff by product type rather then brand. Its a much better way IMO


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> My god thats expensive! Looked at them but thought I would get one that cost me £179.99 with free top box from Halfords instead. Does the same job. You do realise you could have used that money to get a fiesta ST instead of an oridinary Fiesta yes? :lol:


Aye could have gotten an st but nae insureance ! lol its an investment ana :lol: but you know what they say you only live once.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Dipesh said:


> Wow, that's awesome. I was actually looking through the snap on leaflet today and was dreaming about it!
> 
> If I had that, I would sort my stuff by product type rather then brand. Its a much better way IMO


Aye i think that what i will do like easy 2 find stuff


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

EthanCrawford said:


> Aye could have gotten an st but nae insureance ! lol its an investment ana :lol: but you know what they say you only live once.


Bet you could 

Fair play mate! If I had saved that much I would be moving out pronto :lol: Enjoy the box!


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Sexual!

gotta' love a snap on box!


----------



## Mini 360 (Jul 17, 2009)

Im in someones will to inherit all his snap on gear. Over £60k's worth as he is a time served mechanic haha!


----------



## -Aid- (Nov 28, 2009)

Is this just for detailing goods or you going to fill it with tools ? What a box what wax you putting on it lol


----------



## Keir (Aug 31, 2010)

Looks snazzy


----------



## markc (Mar 4, 2009)

EthanCrawford said:


> Aye could have gotten an st but nae insureance ! lol its an investment ana :lol: but you know what they say you only live once.


Too true!you spend your money while you have it son!!:thumb:


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

very nice indeed


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

i know i will never own a tool box that nice :lol:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Mini 360 said:


> Bet you could
> 
> Fair play mate! If I had saved that much I would be moving out pronto :lol: Enjoy the box!


Na arsed with moving out if you seen my house you would know lol i have my own wing.... well sort of haha


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Aid20vt said:


> Is this just for detailing goods or you going to fill it with tools ? What a box what wax you putting on it lol


Aye mostly just for detailing stuff like some tools will be coming home from work like my good snap on stuff. nae sure yet maybe just zaino cs??



markc said:


> Too true!you spend your money while you have it son!!:thumb:


So ture man.



big ben said:


> i know i will never own a tool box that nice :lol:


I thought i never would lol you should see my one at work all battered and bruised :lol:


----------



## rocky1722 (Sep 17, 2006)

That looks ace. :argie: :thumb:


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Thats tool box porn


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Nice box


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Jealous!!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

cant see you fitting much detailing stuff in it tbh??!!

pics of stuff inside the draws please


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2010)

Awesome box bud ;0)


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> cant see you fitting much detailing stuff in it tbh??!!
> 
> pics of stuff inside the draws please


want a bet the thing is packed lol will take some imorn for you :thumb:


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

JPC said:


> Jealous!!


Dont be lol


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> cant see you fitting much detailing stuff in it tbh??!!
> 
> pics of stuff inside the draws please


Pic r up mate


----------



## Fatman Soldier (Sep 24, 2009)

That is very nice mate. 

I agree, tool box porn.


----------



## nick.s (Dec 21, 2009)

Mini 360 said:


> Im in someones will to inherit all his snap on gear. Over £60k's worth as he is a time served mechanic haha!


I got a fair bit of my old mans when he passed earlier this year  Not a way I wanted to get it, but very much appreciated none the less.

Ethan, mind if I ask a ball park figure as to what the box cost?


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Simular one. Look at the damage :doublesho

About £5000 IIRC


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

nick.s said:


> I got a fair bit of my old mans when he passed earlier this year  Not a way I wanted to get it, but very much appreciated none the less.
> 
> Ethan, mind if I ask a ball park figure as to what the box cost?


Aye no worries £2???


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Brilliant Ethan. Well laid out too, love it.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

Spoony said:


> Brilliant Ethan. Well laid out too, love it.


Cheers man hopfully get some new stuff soon to fill it up a bit more


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

awesome  if only i had a spare few k. guess i could get one on £20 a week for the next 5 years  :lol:

it'll be out of date this time next year though, and it costs £160 for the new faceplates :lol: gona keep it upto date?


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

ianFRST said:


> awesome  if only i had a spare few k. guess i could get one on £20 a week for the next 5 years  :lol:
> 
> it'll be out of date this time next year though, and it costs £160 for the new faceplates :lol: gona keep it upto date?


Depends what new face plates come out might do


----------



## borinous (Mar 25, 2010)

woah that is a nice toolbox with a juicy juicy price tag. Wish i could get me one of those...maybe one day?


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2010)

be better if it was full of snap on tools

still nice box


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

imolasport said:


> be better if it was full of snap on tools
> 
> still nice box


i know but never mind plenty of them at work to take home lol


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Cant see pics


----------

